# Allise's Stogie Photoshoot



## gogirlanime

*Here are some pics I took while enjoying a cigar last 4th of July. I take and model portraits professionally. Enjoy!*


----------



## Phil from Chicago

nice pics.. well done


----------



## DarrelMorris

Nice shots.


----------



## Oldmso54

yes... very, very nice pictures!!


----------



## shootinmatt

Damn that hot right there...


----------



## IBEW

Very beautiful, and I say that respectfully.
Women smoking cigars add to the mistique, very nice!


----------



## 36Bones

What a beauty. Great pictures, Allise.


----------



## dmeguy

Great shots Allise!


----------



## gogirlanime

*thank you guys! I was excited I've always wanted to do a cigar photoshoot *


----------



## smokin surfer

Very nicely done! I am typically more into surf photography but you are inspiring me to grande ideas.. Beautiful shots.


----------



## Jasonx250z

Very nice very tastefully photography u have talent


----------



## Merovius

Dig the vintage filter. What were you smoking?


----------

